# G&Gs Dark Candy Syrup '2'



## jimi (23/3/13)

My darling wife picked up this for my upcoming venture into dubbles, which I hope to start tomorrow, however I didn't realise at the time that there were 2 dark candy syrup options. 
Anyway does anyone know the EBC to this syrup? And does anyone care to share their experiences of how much they've used of it in a dubble?
The recipe I planned to use was going to be a JZ dubble which you can see here and calls for 340g of 132EBC syrup in a 23ltr batch. 
It's too late to call G&G to clarify so I'd appreciate any feedback from others.

cheers jimi


----------



## Nick JD (23/3/13)

If it's the same as craftbrewer's Candy Syrup 2 (same naming convention hints at that, but not conclusive) then it's 197 EBC and _FREAKIN DELICIOUS_.

80 lovibond/SRM is 160, so pretty damn close.


----------



## jimi (24/3/13)

Thanks Nick


----------



## jimi (29/3/13)

jimi said:


> My darling wife picked up this for my upcoming venture into dubbles, which I hope to start tomorrow, however I didn't realise at the time that there were 2 dark candy syrup options.
> Anyway does anyone know the EBC to this syrup? And does anyone care to share their experiences of how much they've used of it in a dubble?
> The recipe I planned to use was going to be a JZ dubble which you can see here and calls for 340g of 132EBC syrup in a 23ltr batch.
> It's too late to call G&G to clarify so I'd appreciate any feedback from others.
> ...


If anyone wants more details on G&Gs Dark Candy 2, Chris from G&G refered me to this


----------



## Nick JD (29/3/13)

_Sugar syrup obtained from repeated heating and cooling of beet sugar._

Now that is interesting. I knew it was made differently than we do at home. Also - all the critters in it really make ya wanna put it in the boil, hey?


----------



## felten (29/3/13)

Probably still more microbially stable than a big handful of hop flowers


----------



## dr K (29/3/13)

This the real thing (the GG D2). Taste it, there is an incredible multi-layered complexity about it, raisins ,caramel, fruit pudding.
But, its just sugar for the most part, and just like cane sugar will be gobbled up in the fermentation process, all but that tiny bit, that explosion of flavour you just tasted.
It is the vino cotto of the brewing world (oth ..D2 is used extensively in food industry, beer is a minor player, the vino cotto still works though..)
K


----------



## Nick JD (29/3/13)

I'm thinking about making a Black IPA with all the colour from dark dark candi syrup. And all Citra.

Be like Turkish Delight.


----------



## Fat Bastard (30/4/13)

Nick, have you got any idea of how much you'll use? Been looking at getting some D2 to replace some or all of the dex in my Red IPA to give it an almost Coke red colour. Never used it before.


----------



## tazman1967 (30/4/13)

I used about 150ml in my red IPA, gave a nice complexity to the beer. Not to dominant, just in the background. Otherwise.. add to your own tastes. 
I added mine at about day 2 of the ferment,

edit spelling


----------



## Fat Bastard (30/4/13)

Cheers tazman! Was playing about in Brewmate and thought about 200g seemed right to get the colour where I want it, and let me back the crystals off to a more sensible amount. Are you looking at a 23 liter batch?


----------



## tazman1967 (30/4/13)

Yeap, 23 Liter batch, IMHO I think 150g is about right.. but thats was my beer, up to you mate..


----------

